# Please help me with this photography theme: "In The Kitchen"



## aussiearef (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am new to photography and recently have joined a camera club which has monthly competitions (for beginners). The theme of this month is "In The Kitchen". I am wondering if any of you guys has any ideas/suggestions as to what kind of picture should I take and what will I need for this.

thanks heaps :blushing:


----------



## Bo4key (Jul 2, 2012)

Isn't the point of a competition like this to make you think creatively and come up with your own concept of the theme?


----------



## TamiAz (Jul 2, 2012)

That sounds like fun!! I would start in the kitchen since that's the theme.. Go to the kitchen and start looking around and I'm sure you'll think of something!!   Good luck!!


----------



## aussiearef (Jul 2, 2012)

Bo4key said:


> Isn't the point of a competition like this to make you think creatively and come up with your own concept of the theme?



I asked for suggestions, I did not ask you to do it for me


----------



## mishele (Jul 2, 2012)

My suggestion to you is to google "kitchen" and look at the pictures that popup. If you don't find inspiration there go on flickr and search. Try not to copy the shots but build on the ideas.


----------

